# Bojack Horseman



## Harbinger (Aug 25, 2014)

Just became available on netflix, a netflix original i think, heard a few people talking about it on other sites and it was on IGN a while back i think, just flicked it on now and surprised it hasnt been mentioned before, its full of furry/anthro characters, like humans are in the minority so far. Thought it might be an Archer style thing, currently watching the first episode now and its ok so far. Just figured others might be interested, and i searched "Bojack" and "Horseman" to no results so dont think this has been mentioned here yet which is weird.
Also has Aaron Paul.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 27, 2014)

Been watching a lot more, and it is pretty good actually, surprised it isnt more popular around here considering there's a shit tonne of anthro's in it from every species, frogs, turtles, lemurs, cats, dogs, you name it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 27, 2014)

I saw adverts for it, and thought a thread on here would soon occur. I do not own netflix.


----------



## Travis (Aug 27, 2014)

The show doesn't have a great start, I didn't think it was good until about the third or fourth episode. Since it's only about 20 minutes an episode I watched it all in one sitting and it's worth a watch as long as you give it that initial hour.

I was surprised at how much I ended up liking it and am now eagerly awaiting the second series.


----------



## Brassfox (Aug 28, 2014)

Its definitely an interesting show, watched the first 2 episodes and im liking it so far.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 28, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I do not own netflix.



I wish I did own Netflix... I would be so fucking rich .__.

Anyway, that looks... Interesting


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I wish I did own Netflix... I would be so fucking rich .__.
> 
> Anyway, that looks... Interesting



Yes, only one person can watch this show because you have to own Netflix to see it.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 30, 2014)

Just finished it...goddamn, i wasnt expecting the last 2 episodes to be so damn feely...
Was still funny though, its been green lit for a 2nd season already aswell which is good.


----------



## Arturo (Sep 1, 2014)

I completely agree with the above. It's one of those shows that has to grow on you before you really start to enjoy it, but once it does, ya hooked. I caught the first four episodes, and honestly it gets pretty heavy pretty quick, but not in a overly ham-fisted way.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 1, 2014)

Tis a great one, a lot of my fave actors are in it.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 7, 2014)

Well it happened...i was browsing FA when all of a sudden, BAM, Mr.Peanutbutter rule 34...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 7, 2014)

Of course! I saw bojack r34 before it was even watchable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well it happened...i was browsing FA when all of a sudden, BAM, Mr.Peanutbutter rule 34...



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14470986/ ? [nsfw]


----------



## Feste (Sep 14, 2014)

Man this show is just...really dark. I'm only on the third episode, and I can already see it really getting into uncomfortable areas. I'm looking forward to it .


----------



## Schelt (Sep 23, 2014)

I accidentally stumbled upon it while I was on Netflix and binge watched it in 2 days. It is a rather interesting show, but what keeps me watching it is that its premise is kind of bizarre and the world they live in (furries and humans coexisting) is just so strange that you are kind of interested in what is going to happen next even if the series does have some pretty dark overtones.


----------



## Arturo (Sep 28, 2014)

I found myself really pleasantly surprised by this show. I was puppy sitting my friend's dog for a few hours while he and another friend were running a few errands, and i figured I'd kill some time by watching a few netflix shows. I chose Bojack Horseman because it looked like some dumb, fart-joke animated series that I could get a few cheap chuckles out of, but not get too involved into. 
By episode three, the pathos of the show was so deeply woven into the story with the comedy and the commentary, that I couldn't stop watching. It is seriously one of my favorite animated series of all time.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 24, 2014)

Has there been any updates of when season 2 on yet?

Been listening to this recently from the last episode, forgot how feely it was ;_;

[video=youtube;89HiQpyguXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89HiQpyguXw[/video]



Fallowfox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14470986/ ? [nsfw]



The very same -_-


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I heard of it and now I really want to see it. 

Though I did think it was creepy from some weird preview already. 

But Mr. Peanutbutter seems pretty cool already.


----------



## Feste (Oct 28, 2014)

Man that second to last episode hit me kinda hard...lot of my fears of what I'll be later in life just summed up right there...

Overall, I found it kind of like Louie Lite once it hit it's stride. Looking forward to next season, hope all the kinks will finally be edged out.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 28, 2014)

It's not bad. Feels very Adult Swim, and is built in a very tongue in cheek way, while actually having some sort of semi-meaningful social commentary, and being at least moderately (or at least passably) funny. I was sick one weekend and watched most of it. I didn't feel like I wasted my time, but I don't feel like I used it well.


----------



## Nicolas (Dec 1, 2014)

I feel odd after reading all these posts of having to watch a few episodes to get into this show. From the first episode I felt hooked. It seemed like perverted telling of a one time hit TV actor  (Bob Saget) life story. Sort of like a "30 for 30" mixed with "Californication". Maybe it was the drunkard in me or the fan of complete disregard of any direction Bojack had for his life that led me to liking this show. Also the fact that this is the closest I've seen American TV come to dark humour.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 18, 2015)

Season 2 just came out yesterday ^_^


----------



## Troj (Jul 18, 2015)

The last three episodes of Season 1 were amazing.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 19, 2015)

Bojack and Mr.PB just kissed, and thus FA imploded with gay rule 34.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 19, 2015)

Fucking episode 10...why am i doing this to myself and watching...


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 22, 2015)

Just finished season 1 episode 11 "downer ending" the hallucination with him in his perfect life with the doe honest to god made me tear up. I love this show.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 22, 2015)

I didn't like bojack first time I watched. I just gave it another chance cause of this thread. I think its the funniest thing ever now. Maybe my sense of humor has changed in the last year?


----------



## Dryskale (Aug 2, 2015)

Just finished season 2 and I love where they went with it. I was really liking Rutabaga, and was hope to see more of him, even if he is a douche. Massive feels for episode 10. So much going wrong, but that ending in 12 was worth it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 2, 2015)

Almost done with second season.
I'm surprised to say that because I despised the show at first, but upon watching it a couple of episodes and noticing the themes it revolves around instead of mere blunt slapstick humor, I quite enjoy it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Almost done with second season.
> I'm surprised to say that because I despised the show at first, but upon watching it a couple of episodes and noticing the themes it revolves around instead of mere blunt slapstick humor, I quite enjoy it.



Im glad I gave it another chance too. The darker parts give it such weight. I also like that it kinda deals with loss, ageing, and regret. Not a lot of shows do that.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 2, 2015)

i was sort of disappointed with the ending of Season 1. it didn't get as deep as the prior episodes were building up to but i still like the show. i'm glad i wasn't watching each episode a week at a time because it would've pissed me off SO much more. Maybe it's because whole seasons are ready at the get-go on Netflix but the show misses a lot of tension when you can just sit through a whole season at a time. Binge watching shows sort of ruins a lot of serialized shows; especially high tension drama and cliffhanger endings. -Which Bojack had none...


----------



## Dryskale (Aug 2, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Almost done with second season.
> I'm surprised to say that because I despised the show at first, but upon watching it a couple of episodes and noticing the themes it revolves around instead of mere blunt slapstick humor, I quite enjoy it.


I was in the same boat for awhile. When the Show first launched last year I avoided it because it just looked like another adult swim cartoon. It wasn't until I talked to a few people at IFC that I decided to give it a go. I do not regret that, especially since it deals with the void better than most angst ridden anime I've seen.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 3, 2015)

Just finished season 2 last week. When Bojack and deer girl on boat... BOJACK YOU IDIOT!!!
Everything about that hurt my soul.


----------



## grassfed (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm glad theres a Bojack thread or I would've made one! I loved this show the first couple times I watched it, has the perfect balance on comedy/romance/feels lol. I agree, season 2 was kinda weird towards the end but I think they did great with it.

Come on season 3!!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 4, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> Just finished season 2 last week. When Bojack and deer girl on boat... BOJACK YOU IDIOT!!! Everything about that hurt my soul.


  In his defence deer girls are hot.


----------



## Dryskale (Aug 4, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> Just finished season 2 last week. When Bojack and deer girl on boat... BOJACK YOU IDIOT!!!
> Everything about that hurt my soul.


I'm thinking there might be some clarification on it next season. I'm hoping that it was just a misunderstanding and that Bojack wouldn't sink that low. He had just told her no a minute before and to go to bed. So I'm wondering if they were just talking, and the scene is purposely meant to give us the wrong idea.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a theory. She is almost 18, nearly old enough to move out on her own. I will bet anything that she makes an appearance in the third season in Hollywoo


----------



## Troj (Aug 5, 2015)

Issues of legality aside, that episode harkened back to Kelsey Jannings' previous remark that Bojack stopped growing when he became famous. He doesn't understand how gross and creepy it is for a guy over 40 to take a teenage girl to the prom, and then take her pals out drinking, because he doesn't see himself as a guy over 40. He's a case of arrested development.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 8, 2015)

Just to be clear, i'm only watching one episode a day (or two, or three) instead of binge watching it. i haven'tread much of the thread to avoid spoilers. i'm only half way through season 2 and i wanted to point something out:

This show addresses SO MUCH of what other shows don't and i LOVE THAT! Most of it is done with comedic affect but i love how they address concepts and questions that no other anthropomorophized character show has; be it food, pets, mating or day-to-day life with prey/predator and human/animal interactions. There are people-sized mosquitos that suck on people's blood when they aren't looking. There's a late night TV variety show with an animal host handling a human child like it was like it were Letterman handling a pigmy marmoset. There are goats that work as landscapers, mowing grass and straight-up eating it. Speaking of eating, there's a chicken farm that raises retarded chickens specifically for food! That's just SO fucked up and yet SO FUNNY!
There's so much to see in the backgrounds if you watch it a second time. This show addresses so much more than what a kid's cartoon ever could about anthropomorophic animals. it's so smart...and yet so lovingly stupid. Why would a bird person need to own a car if they can fly? They fly by flapping their human-like arms for shits' sake! it looks so dumb but it's so funny. What do you get if a horse and a deer mate? i'm waiting for them to address what happens if a horse impregnates a human...or a dog and a human...


----------



## grassfed (Aug 8, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Just to be clear, i'm only watching one episode a day (or two, or three) instead of binge watching it. i haven'tread much of the thread to avoid spoilers. i'm only half way through season 2 and i wanted to point something out:
> 
> This show addresses SO MUCH of what other shows don't and i LOVE THAT! Most of it is done with comedic affect but i love how they address concepts and questions that no other anthropomorophized character show has; be it food, pets, mating or day-to-day life with prey/predator and human/animal interactions. There are people-sized mosquitos that suck on people's blood when they aren't looking. There's a late night TV variety show with an animal host handling a human child like it was like it were Letterman handling a pigmy marmoset. There are goats that work as landscapers, mowing grass and straight-up eating it. Speaking of eating, there's a chicken farm that raises retarded chickens specifically for food! That's just SO fucked up and yet SO FUNNY!
> There's so much to see in the backgrounds if you watch it a second time. This show addresses so much more than what a kid's cartoon ever could about anthropomorophic animals. it's so smart...and yet so lovingly stupid. Why would a bird person need to own a car if they can fly? They fly by flapping their human-like arms for shits' sake! it looks so dumb but it's so funny. What do you get if a horse and a deer mate? i'm waiting for them to address what happens if a horse impregnates a human...or a dog and a human...



Damn you should be a movie/TV critic hahaha that just about sums it up perfectly

I binge watched season 2 in about 2 days but I've since re-watched it a couple more times. And its true, you totally notice things in the background that you didnt the first time around, they really nailed it with this show in my opinion. They got the go-ahead for season 3 just about as fast as they did for season 2! I hope it sticks around for a while :3


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 8, 2015)

LOVE this. You must listen!

i forgot to mention something; i have a really complicated love/hate for Mr.Peanutbutter. He's so damned cute and friendly it's genuinely painful. Problem is, he's a "bro". A California "bro" at that. The sunglasses, the V neck, the bracelets. The worst thing about him though is his positivity. As ass backwards as that sounds, it's also why Bojack dislikes him. He's always so fuckin' cheerful and oblivious to anything negative, which makes for excellent comedy between him and Bojack; someone who's so cynical, bitter and broken. i can completely relate, being an introvert, myself. Outwardly always-happy people have always rubbed me the wrong way. i don't know why. Maybe that's why i connect with Bojack so much.
The look on Mr.PB's face in the intro after Bojack falls in the pool makes me smile every time.
...and i HATE him for it! :V


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Troj said:


> He's a case of arrested development.



Which also stars Will Arnett, illuminarty confirmed.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 12, 2015)

is it wrong that i WANTED the season to end after Boiack got caught in bed with a minor?! Dude! imagine how much better the finale would have been if the final scene was the mom climbing up onto the boat, opening the door and, "BOJACK?!", -cut to credits! "Back in the 90's, i was on a very famous TV show..."

The new season could have started up with Bojack going back to LA, clean slate and the tension between seasons would have been SO MUCH BETTER!!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

What I love about Bojack is that the first to last episode of the season is a rollercoaster of feels, while the finale smooths things out and prepares for the next season. It's great. Usually shows try to save the best for the finale, but submitting viewers to that and leaving it as a cliffhanger is cruel and unusual. You get your intense episode, then get a cool-down episode, then you're more willing to wait for the next season.

Also, saw this. Never understand why furries go all gaa-gaa over Zootopia but essentially ignore Bojack, which (IMAO) is far better.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 11, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Also, saw this. Never understand why furries go all gaa-gaa over Zootopia but essentially ignore Bojack, which (IMAO) is far better.


Agreed. Although, admittedly, it's not a show for kids. Disney has a wider range of appeal they have to hit. Bojack gets...deep. -Adult themes and humor aside, it's far more "real" than Zootopia could ever possibly be. Far more people, furry or not, would rather escape to fantastic world like Zootopia than the "reality" that is Bojack's. Me, i'd rather live in Bojack's world...


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Agreed. Although, admittedly, it's not a show for kids. Disney has a wider range of appeal they have to hit. Bojack gets...deep. -Adult themes and humor aside, it's far more "real" than Zootopia could ever possibly be. Far more people, furry or not, would rather escape to fantastic world like Zootopia than the "reality" that is Bojack's. Me, i'd rather live in Bojack's world...



Yeah, which makes sense. Zootopia tried to make a good point about diversity and (in the infamous deleted scene [which should've been kept in]) the idea of suppressing yourself to suit the will of society, but the happy ending essentially cancelled all of that out. Bojack never lets up. Of course it makes sense for furries to go towards Zootopia because it offers that happy ending but Bojack is easier to relate to and almost comforting. And I agree, would rather live in Hollywoo than Zootopia tbh.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

Excellent work of adult animation


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 1, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> What I love about Bojack is that the first to last episode of the season is a rollercoaster of feels, while the finale smooths things out and prepares for the next season. It's great. Usually shows try to save the best for the finale, but submitting viewers to that and leaving it as a cliffhanger is cruel and unusual. You get your intense episode, then get a cool-down episode, then you're more willing to wait for the next season.
> 
> Also, saw this. Never understand why furries go all gaa-gaa over Zootopia but essentially ignore Bojack, which (IMAO) is far better.


Why? Because the characters in _Zootopia _are much more attractively designed. If RB-W wants to see them fucking he should go to FA.


----------



## Egon1982 (Aug 18, 2017)

And who thinks the show might bring in more furries?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello necro my old friend

Why is it every time a new animal cartoon pops up everyone thinks about it "bringing in more furries"? :| Not everyone who watched zootopia will suddenly want to be a furry

Furries are more a byproduct of multiple shows, not just one or a few. People have to be particularly invested in liking anthropomorphic stuff, and then have some interest thereafter in the community and creative art.




Anyways I answered this thread YEARS ago, I ended up watching the show and it was damn near the best adult cartoon of recent caliber Ive seen. I adore it because ir's not just retarded half-assed jokes. It's DEEP AF


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 18, 2017)

bojack is a fucking master piece and princess caroline is my girlfriend. as someone with depression, it hurts and chills me to the fucking bone because i recognize and identify with every single one of bojack's symptoms. its... comforting? but also a weird type of torture porn. love that show tho
also am i the only one who was rooting for caroline and rutabaga? give my girl a happy ending please. i'm super hoping her new management agency won't be more of the same, she needs to take care of herself especially after the fallout with her and bojack


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 18, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> And who thinks the show might bring in more furries?


Uhm, I don't think so. I mean, Zootopia and Pokemon are somewhat capable works that can spark some fascination with anthropomorphic animals (and by far not every anthro fan wants to deal with furries anyway) - BoJack, on the other hand, is just a well-written dramedy that happens to have some anthros in it.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone else watching season 4?


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 12, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Anyone else watching season 4?



Just saw it's on Netflix
Guess I don't really need to sleep all that much tonight before work tomorrow
Love this show!!


----------



## Loffi (Sep 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Just saw it's on Netflix
> Guess I don't really need to sleep all that much tonight before work tomorrow
> Love this show!!



Same. I ended up binge watching all of it yesterday. Loved it.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 30, 2017)

I thought this show has been kind of disappointing actually, but it's gotten better with seasons 3 and 4. As of so far, it hasn't really been the roller coaster of feels that other people I know have advertised it to me as being, and I thought the show became pretty unmeaningful whenever it wasn't focusing on Bojack, which was a lot of the time. That's not to say that the show never became truly sad and emotional, but I still was very underwhelmed given the hype. That said, the social commentary was interesting, it was funny at times and the motivations for the characters felt pretty real. 

Of the side characters that have been introduced to the show, I've found Bojack's mum to have the most interesting story by far. She reminds me of the mother in the film The Graduate, and I really wasn't expecting her to be so complex. She alone made season 4 my favourite so far.


----------



## Troj (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm really struck by how I've grown to care and root for even peripheral or previously one-joke characters like Todd or Judah. 

Todd may be rapidly becoming my favorite character, even.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 31, 2017)

One of the things I was impressed with was how well they integrated events and implications of older episodes into the newer episodes, and then made a lot of these into running jokes.



Spoiler



For instance, Todd still has the tattoos from when he spent time in prison, the city they live in was renamed to Hollywoo after the D was stolen, and Margo Martindale is continually used in the plot when Bojack does illegal stuff.


----------



## VeronicaSaunders (Nov 8, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Anyone else watching season 4?


I have just watched in here gomovies.mn: Watch Bojack Horseman: Season 4 Online | Watch Full Bojack Horseman: Season 4 (2017) Online For Free


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

VeronicaSaunders said:


> I have just watched in here gomovies.mn: Watch Bojack Horseman: Season 4 Online | Watch Full Bojack Horseman: Season 4 (2017) Online For Free


Damn, the bots stepped up thier game


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 13, 2017)

Still on season 3, haven't been on netflix, but i still love Bojack and always will love Bojack.


----------



## redfox7777 (Dec 28, 2017)

Bojack Horseman is my favourite adult cartoon. 
The ending of season 3  - WOW ^_^
I want more. Now!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh I realy love this show. But the topic of Bojack is a verry depressing one. It's all about the philosophy of existencial nihilism and how to deal with it. Bojack is an archetypal hollywood celebrity. He has  fame and anything material life can offer. But nevertheless he feels empty. Anyone knows him and loves him for what he affords. But none realy likes him. He lives a life of debaucheries with, drugs, alcohol and meaningless sex just to distrect himself from his inner existencial void in which nothing has a real meaning. This quote from the show realy sums up what life realy is about, according to the main premiss of the show.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 22, 2018)

I started out not liking this show when I found it about a year or so ago, because I accidentally started with the Christmas Special ep. Friends suggested I go back and actually watch the real series, and I didn't try to again for months. When I did, wow, I was instantly hooked by the insight within it. I'm a major fan of deep psychological topics, especially bleak ones that deal with past experiences, repression, avoidance, loss, and self worth. I guess I feel very connected to those things. Needless to say, Bojack embodies those topics for me, and it only became more deeply ingrained in the series as it went on. It made me absolutely love this show, despite it being something weighty and definitely not feel-good. 



dragon-in-sight said:


> But nevertheless he feels empty. Anyone knows him and loves him for what he affords. But none realy likes him. He lives a life of debaucheries with, drugs, alcohol and meaningless sex just to distrect himself from his inner existencial void in which nothing has a real meaning. This quote from the show realy sums up what life realy is about, according to the main premiss of the show.



This also sums it up exactly.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 12, 2018)

Gah, I'm going to be a bit naughty and necro this. It's not like it hasn't already been necro'd two or three times.

Season 5 is coming out in 2 days. Anyone else excited? :v


----------



## PercyD (Sep 12, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Gah, I'm going to be a bit naughty and necro this. It's not like it hasn't already been necro'd two or three times.
> 
> Season 5 is coming out in 2 days. Anyone else excited? :v


I'm fucking stoked-
Looks like I have something to binge next week. B)


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm really excited! The show depresses me and makes me feel bad, but it ended on a somewhat hopeful note for Bojack in the last season, so maybe that sticks? Probably not. I'm invested in the characters though so I'll definitely be watching Season 5!


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 12, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Gah, I'm going to be a bit naughty and necro this. It's not like it hasn't already been necro'd two or three times.
> 
> Season 5 is coming out in 2 days. Anyone else excited? :v



You bet your ass I am!  

One of my favorite shows on right now.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 13, 2018)

Only thing is that it has been almost a year since I binged seasons 1-4, so I don't really remember the details very well anymore. :l

Contemplating whether to watch the show again, from the beginning, before season 5.


----------



## Starbeak (Sep 13, 2018)

Big fan of the show. I saw the first 3 episodes and wasn't into it but decided to finish season 1 and move on to another series.

I then became super curious about the direction of Bojack and decided to start season 2. Next thing I know, I wanted to know the direction of the entire cast and started quoting Mr. PB a lot on r/BojackHorseman. It became official. I was hooked on the series.

I am chomping at the bit for season 5. My favorite character is Charlie Witherspoon. Idk why but he is just so unique, and I want to follow his adventures even though he isn't part of the main cast.

He got dealt a bad hand too 



Spoiler: Warning spoilers



Like getting forced into a job he didn't want but felt obliged to do because it was his dads business then he found out his dad passed and was continuing his legacy. It is so sad


.

Hollyhawk is my second fav as well as Mr. PB. But he is everybody's fav lol.

Either way... Season 5 tomorrow, it will take me 3 days to watch it lol xD


----------



## PercyD (Sep 15, 2018)

Juuuust finished binging.
Wow. I think they're self aware.


----------



## Peach's (Sep 21, 2018)

This one didn't hit me as hard as the last few did, but rather made me very audibly laugh and have "oh shit" moments. Bojack Horseman is still definitely about depression and emotional strife, but they didn't stew in it like they did with other seasons. I think that fits rather well with the theme of the season also that you need to take action to be a better person rather than just wallow in misery.

This isn't a criticism, they obviously wanted to balance the emotion of the show differently here.


----------



## NigelMorgan (Oct 6, 2018)

I've been watching the show recently, and I've enjoyed it for the most part. I especially thought Season 3 was very great, I was so invested and I couldn't stop watching. Then I got to Season 4, and it just didn't feel as good to me. The show started shifting the focus away from Bojack and onto the side characters, which is normally alright since their different stories are usually intertwined, but they all just feel so separate now. And the show just got too preachy for me. I hate how they spent an entire episode talking about how women feel like they need to carry guns because of how horrible all men are. That's just insulting. After watching that episode, I've kind of lost interest.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 6, 2018)

Lol, welp...


----------



## Simo (Oct 6, 2018)

Weird, but I have never heard of this show. Maybe have to check it out; not sure if it is quite my thing, but maybe?

About the only two shows I watch now are MLP and Bob's Burger's. If I like those, ya think I might like this? Also, am not a fan of anything by Seth Macfarlane, or things that have a lotta violence, but maybe this might be up my alley.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Weird, but I have never heard of this show. Maybe have to check it out; not sure if it is quite my thing, but maybe?
> 
> About the only two shows I watch now are MLP and Bob's Burger's. If I like those, ya think I might like this? Also, am not a fan of anything by Seth Macfarlane, or things that have a lotta violence, but maybe this might be up my alley.


I don't like Seth MacFarlane either. I'm not about 'bro-humor'.
Bojack is on Netflix and it has pretty aware comedy. A lot of criticism of Hollywood and a little bit of wacky adult humor with a little (real) drama thrown in. You may get invested in characters.


----------



## Simo (Oct 6, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I don't like Seth MacFarlane either. I'm not about 'bro-humor'.
> Bojack is on Netflix and it has pretty aware comedy. A lot of criticism of Hollywood and a little bit of wacky adult humor with a little (real) drama thrown in. You may get invested in characters.



After reading about it some, and your comments, I'll have to check it out; looks like something I might like, all in all!


----------



## PercyD (Oct 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> After reading about it some, and your comments, I'll have to check it out; looks like something I might like, all in all!


Let me know what you think. c:


----------



## Troj (Oct 6, 2018)

Bojack Horseman is awesome. It holds the record for making me weep like a baby AND THEN lapse into hysterical, incredulous laughter, TWICE.


----------



## FaraPhoenix (Oct 7, 2018)

Love this show! Makes me feel all manner of different emotions throughout practically every episode. I've yet to watch the latest season as of the time of this writing, but I intend to fix that fairly soon~!


----------



## alphienya (Oct 8, 2018)

Binged all five seasons over a somewhat recent weekend and I'm glad I did. It's a decent adult show without some of the usual adult cartoon humor and boy do I appreciate that. Though I do wish I got to see more of Hollyhock and Wanda. Love those girls to bits.

aaaand admittedly almost every instance of the bird characters flying had me rolling since I thought it looked super ridiculous :v


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 26, 2018)

I was just beginning to watch the first season before work and life piled up on me. I thought it would be already since Will Arnett is in it, but it has surprising emotional depth as well. I'm itching to get back to it.


----------



## arctophily (Dec 12, 2018)

fantastic show, really gets mental illness, a big favorite. also, stephanie beatriz.


----------

